# Understanding HD DVD vs BluRay Audio



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

As I am always learning more and more about the differences between the audio bitrates on HD DVDs and Blue ray I was directed to this Information. After reading it I can now understand why HD DVD may very well come out on top during this war.

Dolby Digital (AC-3) and Dolby Digital Plus (E-AC-3) bitrate comparison 

HD-DVD
AC-3 mandatory 1 to 5.1Channels 504 kbps
DD+ mandatory 1 to 7.1Channels 3.0 Mbps
TrueHD mandatory 1 or 2 Channels
Optional on channels 3 to 8 18.0 Mbps

BluRay
AC-3 mandatory 1 to 5.1 Channels	640 kbps
DD+ optional 6.1 to 7.1 Channels 1.7 Mbps
TrueHD optional 1 to 8 Channels 18.0 Mbps

Its clear that HD DVD audio mandatory standards are far better.
The bigest difference was the bitrate differences on DD+ HD DVD was substantially better.


----------

